
2020 cybersecurity predictions, as told by a bot - jbredeche
https://www.cyberscoop.com/2020-cyber-predictions-kelly-shortridge/
======
spc476
In the "The End to End-User Elections" was this quote: "Drones hovering
outside office windows will hijack a Bluetooth mouse to silently install
malware on systems to tally who is our next president." And I realized, that's
just barely plausible.

------
motohagiography
Security risk is an artifact of specialization. If you build a complex
business or system, the greater the degree of specialization in its
constituent parts, the more security risk you need to manage between them.
It's that simple.

The made up nonsense names for invented problems are basically meaningless woo
at this point. We could autogenerate security risk names and descriptions with
fridge magnet words with a reasonable degree of accuracy, because the
underlying cause is the externalization of risk from the gaps created by the
internal incentives of integrating specialized functions.

It's not that all security is necessarily bullshit, but threats and risks that
don't acknowledge this inevitable reality are. It's functional integration
risk. This is funny, but when a world salad ML script can generate plausible
products, the field needs to pause and reflect on what it actually does.

------
korethr
I began laughing aloud about here... > Any given cloud at any given time has
at least 14 zero-day attacker-controlled lightbulbs (they make them blink SOS
in Morse) ...and then I stopped laughing when I realized just how true that
probably is.

~~~
owl57
An IoT botnet blinking SOS on all LEDs sounds like a good plan to make people
notice the disaster.

------
Vilchez
Ah! yes, Clausewitz’s 10 dictums about war, of course. My favorite one is “War
is merely the cohesion of 5G wireless to malfunction a nationwide digital.”.

Man, this Clausewitz guy sure knew a lot about wireless technology for someone
living in the 18th century.

------
daveslash
My very favorite part is " _Conslusion: Humans suck at security and data
protection. ..._ "

~~~
prox
This comforted me tremendously “Don’t be chilled by what you don’t know. You
ain’t cybersecurity.”

------
gknight
Teacher: Be sure to mention the most important concepts we learned about in
class in your essay

High school me: “Real-time data and analytics and machine learning and AI
creates unpreparedness by corporations and Big Tech companies.”

------
HeWhoLurksLate

       > Don’t be chilled by what
       > you don’t know. You ain’t 
       > cybersecurity.
    

This made me laugh.

------
snayss
"Flaws and weaknesses involving the deserialization of untrusted data will be
a major concern, particularly in enterprise applications, like ___GRINDR_ __,
used directly by vehicle-based systems. " hahah

------
collsni
I'd say hosted malware / phishing in large cloud services. AWS, Azure, Google
cloud.

Attackers could also utilize DNSSEC to hide their activity.

------
badrabbit
Oh really? There are hackers who go "oh noes, 4G is too slow for data exfil" ,
reads like satire.

